
Billionaire Branson Asks for Government Money to Save Virgin Atlantic - spking
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddawkins/2020/04/20/billionaire-branson-asks-for-government-money-to-save-virgin-atlantic-claims-he-did-not-leave-britain-for-tax-reasons/#647c14e4e218
======
the-dude
"The quickest way to become a millionaire in the airline business is to start
out as a billionaire."

[https://www.azquotes.com/author/1825-Richard_Branson/tag/mil...](https://www.azquotes.com/author/1825-Richard_Branson/tag/millionaire)

